# 2 breeding diamond doves for adoption NYC



## Moe13 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey I'm in Queens, NYC and due to family issues can't keep my 2 doves. They are not tame but have mated and laid eggs several times, and have had eggs hatched once. They come with everything. I don't want any money but really want to make sure they go to a good place. Thanks!


----------

